# GITWIK!!



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This was drawn to my attention today in the new issue of Vintage Guitar.

Finally, a guitar-specific graphics-based wikipedia, spearheaded by esteemed Nashville guitar repairman/customizer Joe Glaser. 

Instrument Wiki

(I'm double-posting on the electric sub-forum as well, since the wiki includes both electrics and acoustics)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Some very gorgeous guitars there shown there


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

more guitar porn !! Glaser should be a great source.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great post! It's like an online guitar museum. That Gretsch Roundup is very interesting to me. I still haven't figured out what it is about Gretsch guitars but my eyes just seem automatically drawn to them.


----------

